# Need a name for a right-wing citizen militia based in Georgia



## Xander416 (May 4, 2017)

You know the type, those survivalist "patriot" types like the Oath Keepers that harbor profuse hatred for the US government and espouse every conspiracy theory known to man. I at first called them the Georgia Rangers (the name inspired by Mosby's Rangers, a CSA cavalry battalion during the American civil war), but it felt too bland and I tentatively changed it to Sons of Liberty which, with all due respect to the _real_ Sons of Liberty and their role in beginning the American revolution, sounds a little too cliche. Unfortunately, I'm drawing a complete blank here. ale:


----------



## Ptolemy (May 4, 2017)

How about "The Pioneers"? Or something to due to advancement?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 4, 2017)

Sons of Liberty could work. After all, the very real Tea Party culled their name from the famous pre-Revolutionary War protest. Either that or maybe you could call them the Real Americans of the Swamps, using the terrain that is known in Georgia. Right wing militia seem to believe they are more American than anyone else so anything with American in the title could work (though admittedly, it would be quite controversial).


----------



## Xander416 (May 4, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> How about "The Pioneers"?


It's too generic. A group named that could be anything from a militia group to a cub scout troop to group of frontier life reenactors.



> Or something to due to advancement?


Not quite sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Ptolemy (May 4, 2017)

Xander416 said:


> Not quite sure I understand what you mean.



Didn't mean "due" meant to say "do" (It's early in the morning for me)

I'm just saying maybe you could look up some synonyms for revolutionary words and incorporate them into the group name.


----------



## Jamboree (May 4, 2017)

Perhaps take a look at the state's history to see if you can find anything interesting. It's nicknames could help. Not 'Peach State' perhaps but 'Empire state of the south'.
As MrMustard said, using geography would be good. Kennesaw mountain was a civil war battle that took place in Georgia. 

However, if you want to put Georgia in the name then perhaps one of the follwing; Freedom movement, Brotherhood, Salvation. The internet is a whacky place, there's probably a revolution name generator somewhere!


----------



## bdcharles (May 4, 2017)

Here's my braindump:

The Freedom Mountain Boys
Church of End-Time Jesus Warriors
The Georgian Front
First Army
Man Alive!
Pussyrockers Anonymous
The Liberation Gun Militia
Valdosta National Troopers
Final Force
God's Shotgun

I dunno. I'm just going on and on. Sounds like a lineup for a hillbilly-themed punk rock fest, doesn't it?


----------



## sas (May 4, 2017)

Ok, if you let girls play, here's my suggestion:

*Blood Knots*

They are used to connect fishing lines together.
Implication would be that the members would be connected, and would sacrifice themselves, as blood brothers, if needed.

sas


----------



## who me? (May 4, 2017)

Xander416 said:


> You know the type, those survivalist "patriot" types like the Oath Keepers that harbor profuse hatred for the US government and espouse every conspiracy theory known to man. I at first called them the Georgia Rangers (the name inspired by Mosby's Rangers, a CSA cavalry battalion during the American civil war), but it felt too bland and I tentatively changed it to Sons of Liberty which, with all due respect to the _real_ Sons of Liberty and their role in beginning the American revolution, sounds a little too cliche. Unfortunately, I'm drawing a complete blank here. ale:


-------------------------------

FF21

for 21st century freedom fighters


----------



## J Anfinson (May 7, 2017)

It sounds like you may not be trying very hard to understand why those groups believe as they do, which is the key to realistically portraying anything no matter what side of the fence you're on. I think there's too much misinformation that gets tossed around and it creates biased views, much like far right-wingers do concerning the far left. I've found that making a serious effort to understand opposing views leads to not only learning new things, but to new ideas. Maybe you could stumble upon the perfect name that way.


----------

